# 9-29-12



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

MUDDY WATER, BAD WIND, VERY SPOOKY FISH. Saw a lot of fish,mostly small. The bigger fish would not hold the light for anything,get 6 foot from them and they were gone. Even if you tried to chase them there was no catching them ended up with 2 around 18 inches or so. My new setup seemed like a good idea in the yard but was not good on the water.


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

Just got off the phone with a buddy of mine who went out this morning. He said it wasnt great by no means, but the water looks to be getting its color back. What was off about your set up?


----------



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

I did not have them were they would stay put and they flopped around to much. I still like my old simple set-up better


----------



## wareagle22 (Oct 3, 2007)

The water was bad where I went too. I would have thought that it would be a lot clearer now and its supposed to rain again tonight and tomorrow.


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Muddy water and windy over here in Bama too. Managed 6, but had to work for them. This full moon has them spooky and all fish were off the beach.


----------



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

It suck to see all the big ones haul a## about the time you see them. I have never seen it as bad as it was last night. The two that I stuck were in about 3 foot of water and they were like a drag car staged up sitting on the line waiting on the green light!


----------



## TRG (Jun 30, 2012)

same here, only seen 2 all night and they could of beat John Force as soon as the light hit them.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

That big ol moon sure makes them spooky.
Damn bama you only stuck 6? wohoo! I finally got ya! LOL I stuck 12,all were deep to very deep. Only saw 2 run,may have missed others. Had 41 pounds in those 12,all were nice.


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Great Job Drifter. Yep only 6 and had to work for them.


----------



## jhamilton226 (Oct 1, 2010)

this weekend is looking pretty good, any thoughts from the pros?


----------

